# Some fun with kanthal



## ET (2/9/14)

when you have a bunch of kanthal and some time on your hands, the twistyness happens

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Moetch (2/9/14)

Wow what you gonna do with that BA Baracus necklace

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riddle (2/9/14)

Some nice coils you got there. I'm interested to see how they vape


----------



## huffnpuff (2/9/14)

HaHa, do the same. A person can't help it when everything is coiled, wicked and juiced, and the cordless is out there on it's lonesome...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (2/9/14)

The twisting will be the next thing im gonna try . Cool


----------



## Cat (2/9/14)

You got a couple ball hairs there, caught in the wire  or maybe they're arm hairs.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (3/9/14)

ET said:


> when you have a bunch of kanthal and some time on your hands, the twistyness happens
> 
> View attachment 10800


 
Lekker @ET. that looks like time and patience..


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/9/14)

Cat said:


> You got a couple ball hairs there, caught in the wire  or maybe they're arm hairs.


 
I see it  @ET explain your technique!


----------



## ET (3/9/14)

Beard hairs but they all look the same. That one cable came out way too thick even for the plume veils post holes. Will just keep it for maybe one day. Need to get cracking on some other coils though


----------



## ET (3/9/14)

must say twisting kanthal is just a fun activity to do for me. the more different gauges of wire you have the more fun you can have. need to get me some more ribbon kanthal soon  
the two twisted coils on the far left are exactly the same, just different gauges of wire. 26g and 32g respectively. 3 strands of double twisted wire twisted together. so glad one of the videos ive watched before had this tip where you put a single strand of kanthal in the drill, hold onto the one end with pliers and spin the kinks out of the wire and make it nice and straight. must also say clapton coil making is a pain, and can be a heck of a pain if you forget the outer wrap wire end has a little l hook at the end and you wind it into your finger fishing style. not cool. and winding the stuff is a bugger, but i guess it will make pretty looking coils


----------

